# Backups for Rafer Alston



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I have been pretty disgusted with his play in the 2nd half of the season (after McGrady went down). He really isn't a natural PG when you consider he cannot create for others. He doesn't relentlessly attack the basket and find the open man when defenses collapse on him. Never finishes on the fast break and rarely finds someone who can (hasn't always been his fault though). Has a great handle but loses the ball alot in the 4th quarter.

Defensively he is terrible. Has quick hands but nothing else. Opposing PG's drive by him routinely and it is extremely easy to fake him. The guy anticipates way too much. Doesn't have trouble getting around picks, but takes his eyes off his man and ends up getting lost. Since JVG did nothing to help him offensively this year maybe he could teach him the fundamentals of defending players in the NBA? Is that too much to ask?

But Rafer needs to come back. Mainly because he plays very well when McGrady is on the court. He has also shown he can find Yao when he flashes across the paint. His percentages are low this season because he has had to create his shot much more than he is used to. Confidence does wonders for a mediocre players' shooting, and with a healthy Yao and TMac there is no reason to believe that Rafer can't go back to shooting 38% from downtown.

With that being said, among many other things we need to find a defensive backup for Rafer this offseason who can handle the ball. Let's keep the shooters at the 2-3 spot. Probably won't happen if Spanoulis comes over *and* Sura returns healthy, but it's something the other championship calibre teams have that we don't. 

Options:
*Darrell Armstrong* - Cheap and very effective. May not want to leave Dallas.
*Marcus Banks* - Has been playing well recently, might be too expensive for us.
*Steve Blake* - 1 year, $1 million left on his deal with Portland. Outplayed Jack and Telfair this season, but I can't see them committing to him.
*Tyronn Lue* - Good guy as long as he isn't starting.
*Jason Hart* - Defends well, not a bad playmaker either.
*Milt Palacio* - Have not seen him play much, scrub on offense, but doesn't get burned defensively
*Jannero Pargo* - I'm sure many of you have seen him play with the Lakers, not a strong guy but doesn't lose his man
*Chris Duhon* - Has a couple years left on his contract, Chicago would probably want Head for him.

To me, a tough defensive PG can be more effective for this team than Luther Head next year. I really like Luther's game but I'm just not sure if he's meant for this team. Penetration has killed us over the last couple of years, and Phoenix, Dallas, Miami, San Antonio, Detroit all have good to great PG's.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dunno who to use as a backup PG, but i dont really think we need 1, rafers capable of playing 40+ mins and once mcgrady is back, he will hit his shots and get less TO's. basically the offense runs through tmac not alston so doesnt really matter. and once we draft a good SG or PG, the workload for alston will be even less. so i dont feel that we need to get a backup PG


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

chn353 said:


> i dunno who to use as a backup PG, but i dont really think we need 1, rafers capable of playing 40+ mins and once mcgrady is back, he will hit his shots and get less TO's. *basically the offense runs through tmac not alston so doesnt really matter*. and once we draft a good SG or PG, the workload for alston will be even less. so i dont feel that we need to get a backup PG


 Exactly, hence the need for a *defensive* backup PG.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ive never really watched any houston games on tv cause we dont get em down here in australia... so i dunno how well alston defends. i just know he needs to stop jacking up shots and start assisting like nash.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/pgStory?contentId=5478070&pageNumber=28

rafer!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

chn353 said:


> ive never really watched any houston games on tv cause we dont get em down here in australia... so i dunno how well alston defends. i just know he needs to stop jacking up shots and start assisting like nash.


The funny thing is everyone who had seen him play once or twice a year (including myself) thought he was a decent defender because he looks so active. I was excited when we got him. Now I know that he can't defend, can't finish, can't shoot, can't feed the post, and can't run an offense. About all he can do is wildly push the ball up the floor.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I mentioned about getting Darrell Armstrong in my FA thread, but I don't think he'd be able to give us anymore than say 8-10mins a game.

It's kinda sad that neither of our "combo guards" (Head, Wesley) are really capable of playing the point. 

I've seen Milt Palacio play, and I would NOT want him running the point here.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I like Darrell Armstrong. A move from Dallas to Houston wouldnt be so bad and he has a good relationship with TMac since they played well together in Orlando.

Lindsey Hunter still has a year or two left on him and could help to push Rafer. 

Speedy Claxton is also a favorite of mine but I dont see how we can afford him.

Blake is also a great option, I think he would be an ideal backup point.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Chris Duhon would be a great addition for the Rockets. He's solid on defense and does all the small things good, which would compliment Skip well off the bench. If Houston is able to draft a solid young shooting guard such as Brandon Roy, then giving up Head for Duhon would be worth it in my mind.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

chn353 said:


> ive never really watched any houston games on tv cause we dont get em down here in australia... so i dunno how well alston defends. i just know he needs to stop jacking up shots and start assisting like nash.


find rockets game torrents... it's not live, but better than nothing... I'm not too worried about Rafer, as everyone said he'll look better when tmac and yao are 100%... hell they'll make anyone look better... Rafer is quick and can get steals because he anticipates, but ofcourse that means they can go around him or draw fouls. Just like Stro... seems like Stro always falls for pump fakes...

I like the Rox because of their defensive-mindedness as a team, which they seem to be going away from lately with guys like rafer and stro coming in... I think Stro still has potential to become a better defender, he can block shots well sometimes... either get him and some others to develop their D trade'em


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> I like the Rox because of their defensive-mindedness as a team, which they seem to be going away from lately with guys like rafer and stro coming in... I think Stro still has potential to become a better defender, he can block shots well sometimes... either get him and some others to develop their D trade'em


stro is terrible.. his always in foul trouble after like 5 minutes cause he always tries to get blocks and ye ... works like 2/10 times


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Rafer gets so many steals.. he does alot for this team and I really like him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't get how Rafer gets faked out easily if he was such a playground legend. If you are a legendary streetballer, then the last thing you should get done to you is faked, especially when it's the NBA.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I don't get how Rafer gets faked out easily if he was such a playground legend. If you are a legendary streetballer, then the last thing you should get done to you is faked, especially when it's the NBA.


paranoia? :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Skip is alright at times...but i expected a whole lot more from him.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I don't get how Rafer gets faked out easily if he was such a playground legend. If you are a legendary streetballer, then the last thing you should get done to you is faked, especially when it's the NBA.


 Defense doesn't matter in the street. You could get faked every time, but if you can do the same on offense, no one cares.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Bring in Brevin Knight to play point guard and move Rafer to the bench.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont think knight would come due to the lack of money rockets have.. unless charlotte wants swift or juwan


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> The funny thing is everyone who had seen him play once or twice a year (including myself) thought he was a decent defender because he looks so active. I was excited when we got him. Now I know that he can't defend, can't finish, can't shoot, can't feed the post, and can't run an offense. About all he can do is wildly push the ball up the floor.


Wow that's probably the harshest criticism of Rafer I've ever heard?  I think he'd overall played well this year, coming back from a broken leg??? New system, no Yao Tracy Barry Anderson??? I think he's a good pass 1st PG, just not a ankle-breaker like AI or a 3pt bomber?? (neither is Tony Parker, I distinctly recall a yr ago people saying the Spurs needed a new pg that shot 3s and never had TOs, how'd that work out?) Rafer ain't our problem yall... :thand: we need a damn shooting guard? Prototypical 6'6 dribble-driving dunking 3pt threat guy? Hell if we got Brent Barry that would probably solve alot? I'm not saying we should, just saying somebody 'good' would help. That's the position, *shooting guard*, because they shoot alot! They're not passers, they shoot and are versatile. Would U rather have a Starbury who never gave Yao the ball???

I have 2 give Rafe' some props for making it back this season w/ no real talent around him other than Yao consistently. He still managed 7-10 ast I'm totally cool w/ that? Yall are just mad/dissappointed and you're blaming him cause he was the one playing? We were 0-8 w/o early in the season, did you miss his ball-handling then?
He shutdown AI, its just that he takes gambles playing guys, he guesses for steals, if you play good team defense those things shouldn't break down the whole possession. Rafer played just fine, not great, fine. He'd a played better w/ all the weapons possible. End of story. Don't blame Rafer/Yao for not having support around them this year? You had 2 depend on a rookie 24th pk all year, Howard/Wesley at 36 yrs old each?(at this point both should be your bench guys, not starters) And lets not forget the Stro Show that wasn't much of a Show at all. Bottom line we've got to get really talented people in here 2 compete w/ DAL and SA in the WConf. Otherwise we'll just be like the Lakers, a borderline playoff team that never contends. You can't have all one-dimensional guys and 2 great guys, that formula doesn't work? People look at MJ/Pippen and say, 'see they just had those 2 guys', that's not true (Rodman, Harper, Kukoch, Paxson, H.Grant Kerr) all made significant contributions to the rings. Many times it was Paxson/Kerr sending the Bulls wins on last shots in the playoffs. Barkely had (KJ, Manning, Marely) it wasn't just Chuck... you need a real team, a core that's talented, not a core that "really likes each other...plays real hard...doesn't have attitudes/egos" that's something loser teams say? :raised_ey I don't want guys that play real hard, I want guys that can win/do their jobs!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

debarge said:


> Wow that's probably the harshest criticism of Rafer I've ever heard?  I think he'd overall played well this year, coming back from a broken leg??? New system, no Yao Tracy Barry Anderson??? I think he's a good pass 1st PG, just not a ankle-breaker like AI or a 3pt bomber?? (neither is Tony Parker, I distinctly recall a yr ago people saying the Spurs needed a new pg that shot 3s and never had TOs, how'd that work out?) Rafer ain't our problem yall... :thand: we need a damn shooting guard? Prototypical 6'6 dribble-driving dunking 3pt threat guy?


We need some Brandon.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=260874


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yall are way too harsh on Rafer, because of the injury prone season we had this season his talent can not be judged. From what I remember, he played great when Tmac was around.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

well it doesnt matter... apparently rockets are working on a deal to bring in the starbury in a trade which includes rafer and many other rockets.. read the article at rockets website


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=260874


lol that has to be the most lopsided trade proposal ever. Juwan Howard for Chris Duhon and Mike Sweetney? I wish.



chn353 said:


> well it doesnt matter... *apparently rockets are working on a deal to bring in the starbury in a trade which includes rafer and many other rockets*.. read the article at rockets website


I hope this isn't true. Marbury is talented but I don't like the idea of a ball-dominant PG.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

it is..

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/410741p-347491c.html

The Knicks may have to take back a number of players in order to rid themselves of Marbury. *The Houston Rockets could potentially put together a package featuring Rafer Alston and others.* The Clippers, who could lose Sam Cassell to free agency, also may be interested.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

chn353 said:


> it is..
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/410741p-347491c.html
> 
> The Knicks may have to take back a number of players in order to rid themselves of Marbury. *The Houston Rockets could potentially put together a package featuring Rafer Alston and others.* The Clippers, who could lose Sam Cassell to free agency, also may be interested.


I MIGHT would do it if we could trade Skip, Stro (or Howard), Sura (or Head), and Lampe for Marbury and Q-Woods. I can see Isiah doing something like that, too. But I still don't like the idea of bringing in Marbury and his contract. Talent-wise he would bring a lot to a VERY weak Houston backcourt, but I don't know how well he would compliment Yao and McGrady. Then again, if Houston could get him by trading nothin but scrubs, then I might just would do it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd trade Alston. I don't like this guy at all. Cardigan hit it on the spot- his court vision goes blind when he drives. I can't think of another PG that does that.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

WTChan said:


> I'd trade Alston. I don't like this guy at all. Cardigan hit it on the spot- his court vision goes blind when he drives. I can't think of another PG that does that.


Yeah, that's a pretty bad characteristic for a PG since court vision practically defines the position as PGs are supposed to be heady and always looking for the open teammates.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

speedy claxton is out of contract i do believe


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

chn353 said:


> well it doesnt matter... apparently rockets are working on a deal to bring in the starbury in a trade which includes rafer and many other rockets.. read the article at rockets website


What the **** ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?! Get the hell out of here, Rockets don't need that piece of ****. I mean I'm a New York fan too and fans don't even want him. Plus we don't have enough high paid players to trade for Stephon, not that I want him in Houston.


----------

